# hazelnut wood?



## smokedout13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried hazelnut wood in there smoker? I have access to an abundance of it. I was just wondering the flavor, how hot it burns, and mild to heavy smoke. I'm gonna try it with in a couple weeks but wanna hear some in put. Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello.  I haven't tried it but hope this helps.  Good luck.

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78115/hazel-wood


----------



## smokedout13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks kc that helps out a ton. I can't wait to give it a try and I'll post results


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 8, 2013)

It is a common smoke wood in the PacNW, go for it.


----------

